# IF I HAD WANTED A SHORT-HAIRED DOG...



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

My Office Assistant that has been with me for twenty years or so told me that while visiting in St Louis, she ran into a couple walking a white havanese. She went on and on about how pretty it was and how well groomed. The couple was amazed that she knew what breed it was and she explained about Rosie. Being curious, I asked how that dog compared to Rosie. Well, she said that since it was all white she really couldn't compare the two. I wish she had quit there. But, she went on to say that the other dog was better groomed than Rosie. I had to ask what she meant. Well the other dog had a really short puppy cut. It's tail was not as bushy and its face and ears was trimmed down also. My office assist. thought the dog was really just much prettier that Rosie who is really shaggy now. I started to explain that I was probably not ever going to have her in a puppy cut again if I could help it and IF I HAD WANTED A SHORT-HAIRED DOG, I WOULD HAVE GOTTEN A BEAGLE. Mine and Rosie's feelings are hurt. Well not really, Rosie is the prettiest little thing I have ever seen even when she is not brushed. Have any of you had similar experiences or comments about your precious babies?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Well, _I_ think Rosie is adorable just the way she is. (although I'm a sucker for B&W Havs anyway!) And I've always envied her eyebrows.

... And I wouldn't consider cutting Kodi down unless I had a family emergency like you did. Puppy cuts are fine, but they aren't for me and Kodi!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

My MIL, when she was alive, always threatened to cut Augie's hair. Only creatures that should have long hair were human females, in her opinion. Ha. Two of my sons were here this weekend. They think we should cut Augie as well. They like the shaggy scruffy frisky shorter hair of 16 week-old Finn. I'll have to admit that he is at quite an adorable stage right now. Those are relatives and my feelings don't get too hurt when they say such things. So far, no one outside the family has said Augie looks poorly groomed or told me we should cut him down.

I'll bet Rosie looks adorable! I love the messy look of the Hav hair, when it goes every which way.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Long hair was one of my main criteria for getting a dog. (Odor-free and sweet were my other requirements!)

I think long haired, slightly scruffy dogs are just the cutest! My mother would prefer I cut Tucker down, but I will hold out unless there is some physical reason that I'm not able to keep him up. In that case, puppy cuts are fine. I understand you feeling rather hurt, though. Me too. 

There's no accounting for some people's taste, huh?


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

How cute is this? That is my Rosie on her worst day. I wish I were better in getting the pictures uploaded.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I've found that some people are just horrified of long haired breeds and can't fathom the extra effort it takes to keep a dog in long coat. I've even had people tell me that I should 'let her fur dread/cord" and I have to laugh because I know that cording is probably MORE work than just a hav in long coat, keeping those cords cut and rolled neat and clean is no small task, either.

I'm sorry your feelings got hurt, but to each their own. All that matters is that you and Rosie are happy. I can't imagine Gucci with short hair, even though I have had moments brushing it where I contemplate the thought while brushing a bad mat, but the thought is fleeting.

Kara


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I happen to love long-haired dogs and the tousled look of the Havanese gives them such a jaunty and cute appearance - how could anyone resist that?

My DD kept mentioning getting a puppy cut for Abby but finally realized she might as well save her breath!

BTW, Rosie looks adorable - that is her "worst" day? Who could ask for more?


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Rosie is adorable!!! I like the long hair and the messy look. Lizzie finally looks like a Havanese now that the hair on her face is growing out. Don't be hurt-your assistant just doesn't know what a Hav should really look like! I always get the comment "wow that is a lot of hair".


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ha ha ha Rosie with "bed head"! LOL So glad Tillie isn't the only one! ha ha
I think people should just keep thier comments to themselves unless they are being HELPFUL!!
We DID have Tillie shaved down in March. She is growing like a chia pet right now and I am constantly going back and forth about cutting her down again or not. I figure as lone as I can keep her coat healthy and matt free, we'll go for it!
Besides, MOST short coated dogs have that doggy SMELL... I'll take a cute shaggy coat over a stinky dog ANYDAY!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

OMG, that is like saying your children are ugly!How very hurtful,the woman can't have much sense!But beauty is in the eye of the beholder.And what suits one dog might not suit another,for instance I think I might have Dizzie in full coat,and Nellie in a puppy cut.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Luciledodd said:


> How cute is this? That is my Rosie on her worst day. I wish I were better in getting the pictures uploaded.


Just adorable! You tell Miss Rosie to bite that lady in the ankle the next time she says something like that!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> Besides, MOST short coated dogs have that doggy SMELL... I'll take a cute shaggy coat over a stinky dog ANYDAY!


that's exactly what I was going to mention! People may wonder why I'd want to groom all that hair, but then they touch him, and the comments become, "Oh, he's so soft! And he smells so good!":biggrin1:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

clare said:


> OMG, that is like saying your children are ugly!How very hurtful,the woman can't have much sense!But beauty is in the eye of the beholder.And what suits one dog might not suit another,for instance I think I might have Dizzie in full coat,and Nellie in a puppy cut.


And I LOVE what you've done with yours so far... Not QUITE "full coat" but still longer than most puppy cuts. Your two look beautiful, and it still looks a little easier than Kodi's drag-in-the-mud feathers!:biggrin1:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

well I always liked long haired guys too!ound: people feel like they can say what ever they want about your pets!!! my boys really fluff out in the summer (I keep them short) but everyone lately is saying how fat Jasper has gotten!!! part of it is that Cash has lost so much weight, but still he is the same weight he always is...and I swear he understands and sulks!!!

I think Rosie is the prettiest girl I have ever seen.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I think Rosie is a very pretty dog. I like Havs both ways...they're always adorable!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

That photo of Rosie on her worst day is wonderful...I too prefer the longer hair, it just looks like what a Hav is shown in books as looking like...sic...but when you have them cut down, you can have cute little bows, collars, etc., to make them look cute...I think as long as the dog is not kept from playing with other dogs in the family due to "messing up the coat"...it is just whatever you like. I do hate seeing dogs with coats so perfect you know they are not allowed to play, run, jump, etc...just comes at too high a cost...JMHO... I guess I would have said, not better groomed, just groomed differently...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Missy said:


> well I always liked long haired guys too!ound: people feel like they can say what ever they want about your pets!!!


Not just pets... I have one tall skinny, dark haired, brown-eyed son, and another blonde, blue-eyed, shorter, (though not short) stocky son. When they were little, someone had the nerve to come up to me in the grocery store and ask if they were adopted. When I (rather shortly) told her, "no", she still didn't take a hint that maybe she should pipe down. She then said, oh, but they don't look ANYTHING alike!!!" Sheesh!!!

Don't get me wrong... I think it's great when people choose to adopt. But I think the questions would have been just as inappropriate with adopted siblings!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> That photo of Rosie on her worst day is wonderful...I too prefer the longer hair, it just looks like what a Hav is shown in books as looking like...sic...but when you have them cut down, you can have cute little bows, collars, etc., to make them look cute...I think as long as the dog is not kept from playing with other dogs in the family due to "messing up the coat"...it is just whatever you like. I do hate seeing dogs with coats so perfect you know they are not allowed to play, run, jump, etc...just comes at too high a cost...JMHO... I guess I would have said, not better groomed, just groomed differently...


Kodi sez, "Even us WHITE long-haired guys need to get messy now and then!" We certainly don't let long hair get in the way of fun!!!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Oh, my! Your bathtub water must have been really muddy.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

StarrLhasa said:


> Oh, my! Your bathtub water must have been really muddy.


Well, we use the kitchen sink, but yeah... there was a LOT of mud down the drain that day!ound:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Rosie is a beautiful dog. I agree with you about wanting a long haired dog (even though mine are trimmed down right now). One of the things that attracted me the most was their long coats.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Well Rosie hasn't gotten that muddy yet, but the green grass that I wrote about once was pretty awful. Mostly because I had to pick it out. Rolling in chicken poop counts also.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Loved the picture of Rosie on her 'worst' day. She is mighty cute! We used to leave the grass clippings on the lawn (I guess the correct term is mulching), but it is usually damp/wet here in the mornings most of the year. Those grass pieces would stick to Augie's hair like crazy and turn his feet green. We bag the clippings now. I would have to throw Augie in the tub and fill his legs and feet with conditioner and then spray the clippings out. The conditioner works pretty well at getting them to slide right out. But I did NOT want to be doing that every time he went out to potty. 

I love the look of the cut of Clare's Havs as well.

Wow, Kodi! You were one dirty boy!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I know how you feel, Lucile! I take it pretty personally when people make rude comments about my dogs. My SIL once said my peke-a-poo looked "mean" - that was many years ago but I won't forget it!!! Don't they realize they're talking about our children?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Loved the picture of Rosie on her 'worst' day. She is mighty cute! We used to leave the grass clippings on the lawn (I guess the correct term is mulching), but it is usually damp/wet here in the mornings most of the year. Those grass pieces would stick to Augie's hair like crazy and turn his feet green. We bag the clippings now. I would have to throw Augie in the tub and fill his legs and feet with conditioner and then spray the clippings out. The conditioner works pretty well at getting them to slide right out. But I did NOT want to be doing that every time he went out to potty.
> 
> I love the look of the cut of Clare's Havs as well.
> 
> Wow, Kodi! You were one dirty boy!


I would love not to have to deal with grass clippings. Unfortunately, with over 3 acres of grass to mow each week, bagging it ain't gonna happen! So I try to keep him confined to the kitchen or his pen until he dries off. At that point, the grass seems to brush out easily. It does leave him a bit greenish though!:biggrin1:


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Just brush off the comment. I get the comments "Wow that is a lot of hair!" "He can't even see!" "I bet it is a lot of work." I agree with them, and I tell them that I love the long shaggy scruffy look and yes it is a lot of work.

Everyone has their own version in what they like and dislike in a dog's appearance...it maybe why we have so many breeds.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Rosie looks mightly cute on her 'worst day'. Work people that come to my house in the summer always tell me "Your not from around here, are you? Don't mean any disrespect but generally dogs around here like a buzz cut, to keep them cool for the summer, They would play outside more". As if any dog that can be inside on a hot humid Carolina day would go out except for the necessity. I generally Thank them for their advice. 

Dreads do take a lot of care and take up to 24 hours to dry and can be stinky. I was thinking about getting a Puli, until I visited a breeder who showed me all it takes and then you need to keep baking soda to cut down on the smell after a thunder shower. All summer we have thunder showers!


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

Rosie looks wonderful on her worst day. Kodi the mud rat looks very similar to my two...love the pics of them on their "bad days". I love the long haired natural look...time consuming yes but well worth it. Fortunately their non perfect days are the ones they are having the most fun. Mine came back tonight looking like this after a mile romp...we have had a lot of rain. They clean up nice for shows...no reason for them not to be a dog first.


----------



## inlovewithhav (Feb 18, 2011)

my son keeps telling me to cut Kippers bangs "because he can't see and we can't see his eyes"..... I just treat him like I do DH ang go mmm hmmmm, maybe. I would love to have a long coat but think we are going to keep him in a puppy cut until we get through the blowing coat phase... thats about what 1 to 1 1/2 years old??


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

inlovewithhav said:


> my son keeps telling me to cut Kippers bangs "because he can't see and we can't see his eyes"..... I just treat him like I do DH ang go mmm hmmmm, maybe. I would love to have a long coat but think we are going to keep him in a puppy cut until we get through the blowing coat phase... thats about what 1 to 1 1/2 years old??


I swear we went through blowing coat about three times. The first one was the worst, and I can't remember when it started - I am thinking somewhere around 14-18 months. The second time wasn't nearly as bad, and I think we went through one about a month ago at about 2.5 years, as I was brushing huge amounts of hair out of Augie, but again, not like that first blowing. Although still pouffy, his hair doesn't feel nearly as profuse since this last shedding. He had a lot of taupe/gray hair underneath, and I think that is the stuff he unloaded as he looks more silvery to me now. Or....maybe this is all due to that puppy, Finn, chewing on Augie's coat. 

Karen, if I was mowing three acres, I wouldn't be picking up grass clippings either!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I just wish that I could get back on my mower. Not allowed yet--Rats.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Luciledodd said:


> I just wish that I could get back on my mower. Not allowed yet--Rats.


There are still (some) advantages to having sons at home... THEY do the lawn!:biggrin1:


----------



## West End Girl (Feb 18, 2011)

Luciledodd said:


> How cute is this? That is my Rosie on her worst day. I wish I were better in getting the pictures uploaded.


I LOVE this picture....even better than your avatar in fact!

At the end of the day, people are just people. I've learned to accept that fact......that and taking a BIG gulp of water & holding it for 10 seconds before I respond to someone's ignorant remark. Mind you, there are days where I wish the water was vodka!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I agree about the avatar. I need to update it. Karen sons are gone but grandson is here and he is mowing. He is just two little to weedeat though.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

West End Girl said:


> I LOVE this picture....even better than your avatar in fact!
> 
> At the end of the day, people are just people. I've learned to accept that fact......that and taking a BIG gulp of water & holding it for 10 seconds before I respond to someone's ignorant remark. Mind you, there are days where I wish the water was vodka!


ound: Smart!


----------



## MicheleS (May 9, 2011)

I think all Havanese are adorable - long hair or short. To me, it's a personal preference how you keep your own dogs. While I'd love to keep Cappy a little scruffy, I prefer to be able to see his eyes and sweet little face all the time so I'm going to keep him in a longer puppy cut...although looking at all the long-haired cuties I may change my mind at some point  I sort of like this length for summer in south Florida (even though we were in GA when this pic was taken)...


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Michele you are right, Cappy is just adorable and the hair length is perfect.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Michele, I really like Cappy's hair do! How long is his hair? I like the scruffy look as well. Finn is looking quite scruffy right now. I would like to see his eyes though. Am hoping that the facial hair will stay down around his eyes once it gets a bit longer. He is sooooo wiggly, I don't want to be cutting around his eyes. I still have done nothing with Augie's though am considering cutting his. He is at a distinct disadvantage when it comes to playing with Finn. Finn will latch onto his hair and won't let go. Can't be much fun having a puppy (and a big one at that) hanging from your hair all the time. UGH!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Linda, my DH thinks Abby's hair protects her from the little one hurting her! So, maybe Augie's hair is an advantage - if he has any left after the puppy stage!!!

I can't see McGee's eyes either but he too is a wiggle button and I don't dare get near them with scissors. Abby had the cutest topknot with a curly ribbon on it today and her pretty eyes showing but I caught McGee a little while ago under the coffee table with it in his mouth!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Maybe it does protect him, Kathie. I just know he certainly has less hair than when we brought Finn home! Finn has eaten a couple of the small rubber bands from Augie's topknot. I assume the first one went through his system; I did see the second one! ound:


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

I tried to keep Buffy's hair in a topknot, but after Buster joined us at 5 month, the rubber bands disappeared in a very short time after I put up her hair. :croc: I would find them flung far and wide around the house. 

Sometimes Buster or Buffy would find them and would try to chew on them, but they usually spit them out.

So Buffy's hair has been down for much of the past year, and I cannot see her pretty eyes unless I brush her hair back and then only briefly. Sigh....


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I love the softness of the hair and the hair going through my fingers, it is a stress buster for sure! I love the hair!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

You know what one of the great things about the Havs [and there are many]is that because of their fur you can have so many different styles of dog all rolled into one!So you can go for long flowing locks,shaggy scruffy look,smart trim,pretty puppy cut,or shawn the sheep look!!Whatever takes your fancy!


----------



## charley_brown (Mar 6, 2011)

I cant tell you HOW many times people comment on my facebook pictures of Charley saying "He needs a hair cut!" Uh no he doesn't! He is SUPPOSED to be long haired! Same with when I am out and people dont know the breed they always say he should be cut down. I LOVE his long hair and it drives me BONKERS when people think I just choose NOT to groom my dog. He gets groomed every other month and brushed DAILY. He is VERY well maintained, thank you very much. lol. the best was 2 days after the groomer my aunt said he needed a hair cut... I go "HE JUST GOT ONE." she goes "oh" hahaha. They dont get it. It's okay ;-)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

charley_brown said:


> I cant tell you HOW many times people comment on my facebook pictures of Charley saying "He needs a hair cut!" Uh no he doesn't! He is SUPPOSED to be long haired! Same with when I am out and people dont know the breed they always say he should be cut down. I LOVE his long hair and it drives me BONKERS when people think I just choose NOT to groom my dog. He gets groomed every other month and brushed DAILY. He is VERY well maintained, thank you very much. lol. the best was 2 days after the groomer my aunt said he needed a hair cut... I go "HE JUST GOT ONE." she goes "oh" hahaha. They dont get it. It's okay ;-)


That happened to me for the first time just the other day! I was walking into a local independent (fairly high end) pet store. I had Kodi with me, and he had JUST been brushed, since we were on our way to class, and his feet had been trimmed the night before. He did NOT look "shaggy", IMO, just long haired, clean and neat. (and since he's mostly white, you know RIGHT away if he's not clean)

This lady came out being dragged by a little dog trying to strangle itself on its leash. She said, "Oh, your dog is so cute! What is he? Mine is a Cavachon!"

I swallowed my lecture on puppy mills and "designer dogs" and just smiled and told her he was a Havanese. The conversation continued about the ages of the two dogs, while she allowed her dog to tie Kodi and me in knots as he circled around us. "Oh, we were considering a Havanese, but couldn't find one when we were ready, and then we saw "Spot" (can't remember his real name) and fell in love! We had to bring him home!"

Then the piesta resistance...

"Are you here to get him groomed? How long has it been? His hair is really long!" I looked down at my impeccably groomed dog (now firmly attached to my ankles by the other dog's leash) and couldn't think of a SINGLE thing to say...ound:ound:ound:


----------



## charley_brown (Mar 6, 2011)

krandall said:


> That happened to me for the first time just the other day! I was walking into a local independent (fairly high end) pet store. I had Kodi with me, and he had JUST been brushed, since we were on our way to class, and his feet had been trimmed the night before. He did NOT look "shaggy", IMO, just long haired, clean and neat. (and since he's mostly white, you know RIGHT away if he's not clean)
> 
> This lady came out being dragged by a little dog trying to strangle itself on its leash. She said, "Oh, your dog is so cute! What is he? Mine is a Cavachon!"
> 
> ...


hahahah I could vividly picture this whole thing playing out and i couldn't help but giggle!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Karen I love it!! The woman in question is just lucky that she ran into you and not me. I would probably picked up Rosie and covered her eyes so that she couldn't see the riff-raff that was accosting me.


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

While I do get "he needs a haircut" quite often, I also get "is that natural? did you crimp his hair?" I can't believe people think I'd spend a hour with a crimping iron on a poor dog's hair. He's just naturally wavy!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Makes me want to get a Shiz Tzu and let its hair grow. I have only seen one in full coat outside of the dog shows. Around this part of the world, no one would reconize a Shiz Tzu in full coat. they think that they must be shaved down--probably why they think our havanese should be in puppy cuts. they don't know the difference.


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

krandall said:


> That happened to me for the first time just the other day! I was walking into a local independent (fairly high end) pet store. I had Kodi with me, and he had JUST been brushed, since we were on our way to class, and his feet had been trimmed the night before. He did NOT look "shaggy", IMO, just long haired, clean and neat. (and since he's mostly white, you know RIGHT away if he's not clean)
> 
> This lady came out being dragged by a little dog trying to strangle itself on its leash. She said, "Oh, your dog is so cute! What is he? Mine is a Cavachon!"
> 
> ...


Oh MY...isn't that just crazy. I encountered a "groomer" when I first began agility class when Julio was just 10 months old and impeccably groomed who told me "that dog needs to be trimmed down, he's a disaster with all that hair". This while at the end of her leash is a small beige poodle, doodle, whatever dog..sporting a mohawk dyed green. I was mortified...fortunately they quit the class after week 3, her training dedication and interest must have been as flakey as her grooming knowledge.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

That's just crazy!

Would these people make similar comments about our 2 legged kids? Like, ehh..your teenage boy's hair is WAY too long, take him to get a haircut, or 'Your kid needs some new clothes,' , lol.....I would almost take that as implying neglect.

Kara


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thumper said:


> That's just crazy!
> 
> Would these people make similar comments about our 2 legged kids? Like, ehh..your teenage boy's hair is WAY too long, take him to get a haircut, or 'Your kid needs some new clothes,' , lol.....I would almost take that as implying neglect.
> 
> Kara


It's worse than that, though... We all know that teenage boys can look WAY too scruffy. We don't want other people TELLING us that, but we know it's true.:biggrin1: We also know (or at least HOPE!) they'll grow out of it. This was more like telling someone that their teenage daughter, beautifully dressed for a date, needs to change into holey jeans!ound:

I really wasn't offended in this case, because the woman was just clearly showing how ignorant she was, all the way around.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Lucile, You have made me laugh again, I moved my Tzu and Lhasa east to NC 7 summers ago. Although none of the people at my vet had seen a Tzu in full coat "in person" they did know what he was as did people on the street who would say "He must be one of them showdogs, like on TV", yet under all that hair were tons of faults. Not so for my Lhasa, usually its "Oh a Yorkie", yet he has great conformation, I believe its the color. I have also think some of these people don't really look!!!! Also no one every has suggested the Tzu was hot or needed a hair cut. As you can see even though no topknot in these pictures they're in full coat.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

And looking beautiful!!!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Magpie, glad to be of service this morning. Everyone should start the day with a good laugh. I have to admit your dogs are beautiful. I am still visualizing Karen at the Pet Smart and her story. I expecially liked the part about Kodi being attached to her ankle by the other dog's leash. To funny.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Luciledodd said:


> Magpie, glad to be of service this morning. Everyone should start the day with a good laugh. I have to admit your dogs are beautiful. I am still visualizing Karen at the Pet Smart and her story. I expecially liked the part about Kodi being attached to her ankle by the other dog's leash. To funny.


Maybe she thought that was a new way to teach heeling!:biggrin1:


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Karen at least it was a small dog around where I live there are usually lots of unruly Labs.


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

One of my friends said of my two hav's when they were pups..."Yeah they are really cute now but when they are adults, their faces get really long and they aren't cute at all." LOL Didn't bother me one bit and two years later...They are still adorable. Don't let it bother you. Jealousy comes out in strange ways.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

LuckyOne said:


> One of my friends said of my two hav's when they were pups..."Yeah they are really cute now but when they are adults, their faces get really long and they aren't cute at all." LOL Didn't bother me one bit and two years later...They are still adorable. Don't let it bother you. Jealousy comes out in strange ways.


Huh? That's one of the weirdest things I've heard yet! I LIKE that they don't have pushed-in noses!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Me too! I love that I don't have to drag my guys in if I feel it is hot and I don't have to keep pushing water. Yogi will go out at the hottest part of the day and take in sun for about 15 to 20 mins. I am sure I would wilt!!!!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Rosie goes out on the hottest days and lays down on the concrete around the pool. I go barefoot a lot and the concrete will be to hot to walk on and she is laying on it--her little belly flat. Now laying in wet grass is not something she will ever do. I can hardly get her to go potty in wet grass.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Yogi likes the brick steps, it is hot. Misty hates the grass esp it is wet.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi love wet grass... sprinklers, sand, MUD.<sigh> What a boy!ound:


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

I know this is an old thread, sorry for bumping it up, but I had to share :biggrin1:. My very good friend just keeps me pushing lol. There's no meeting that she would not tell me how she don't like Fedja having long coat. 'He is so characterless with all that hair' she says :brick:. It really begins to get on my nerves lately . She has a JR terrier herself and likes all the short haired dogs she sees, but can't she understand that there're enough people out there who just love the shaggy, long coated breeds? That's why we have so many dog breeds I suppose. And that's part of the reason I choose a havanese in the first place. 
I wonder how she would feel if every time I hugged her JR I let her know that I don't like his doggy smell?! And I really DON'T. Luckily for her I'm more tactful than she is obviously. 
And this is not the only thing. She hates cats, and I have two! 'They're just mean animals.' she says! And goes on and on. Everyone is entitled to their own opinions, but I'm beginning to think that this is going so far as being disrespectful to me. More so because in my opinion she is one of the most tactful people I know, when she wants to be. If people don't have anything nice to say I think they better keep the negatives for them self. 
I wouldn't feel annoyed/hurt if some stranger would say this kind of things (which wouldn't be nice thing to do even for a stranger), but this is someone I care about and it's really starting to alter how I feel about our friendship.
I guess I'm just being oversensitive when it comes to my pets.


----------



## curly_DC (Nov 27, 2011)

With toy breed dogs, I think fuller coats are cuter, so they don't look like little rodents. I see some toy breed dogs scurying around, and I think, at first the dogs looked like little rodents!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I have found that we feel about our pets nearly as strongly as our Human children and it is OK for us to make comments about our own kids and our own pets' hair, being stinkers biggrin1, etc, but it IS downright rude for a supposed friend to do the same! Is she envious of you for some reason, and this is her way of bringing you down?? If this has been going on for awhile and it continues, if it was me, I would probably come out and ask her why she says those things, that it hurts your feelings. I love burying my face in Augie's and Finn's coats - soooo soft and it NEVER smells doggy. Finn might smell a bit occasionally like pee :biggrin1:, but I think he is learning to clean himself better. I don't notice it as much as I did for awhile. Your friend should just keep her thoughts to herself and count her blessings that she is not the one living with your Havs and cats if that is truly how she feels. 

My MIL would make comments about Augie's hair, how she was going to cut it off if she ever got near him with scissors. She did that with all the grandsons who might have long hair too. But that was just her and everyone knew she wouldn't have done it - or I don't think she would have.


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

My college age daughter has had a long term friend that's been picking at her about a variety of things lately (or maybe she's just become more sensitive to it). But she finally asked him recently "why are we friends, you don't seem to respect anything I like". He got the message and things are much better between them, for now anyway LOL. Some people, like our furry four legged friends, need to be the Alpha Dog . . .until they're put back in their place, they will remain there. We could learn a lot from our dogs :biggrin1:


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Sena,

I don't think you are being overly sensitive. I think that lady is just being plain rude and condescending. It's also not like she isn't aware of the bond between pet and pet owner since she has a dog herself, so she has to know her remarks are hurtful. I'd cut her a bit more slack if she wasn't a pet person, but even then, common sense dictates you don't say such things to people.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

When I take one of my dogs to the assisted living facility, the older folks often tell me that my dog needs a haircut! I just laugh it off and tell them he just had a styling!


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> if it was me, I would probably come out and ask her why she says those things, that it hurts your feelings.





ClaireVoyant said:


> But she finally asked him recently "why are we friends, you don't seem to respect anything I like". He got the message and things are much better between them


That would probably be the right way to handle it...like an adult lol...but I just haaaaate confrontations. I know, it isn't helping, but I tend not to say anything, and just shut down and withdraw emotionally from the person in question. 
I'm going for a first puppy class with Sasha next Saturday, but i think I better go to some assertiveness training course myself lol.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

El Bueno Habanero said:


> That would probably be the right way to handle it...like an adult lol...but I just haaaaate confrontations. I know, it isn't helping, but I tend not to say anything, and just shut down and withdraw emotionally from the person in question.
> I'm going for a first puppy class with Sasha next Saturday, but i think I better go to some assertiveness training course myself lol.


Oh, I usually 'suck it up' and try to avoid confrontations myself and withdraw. But since you say it is a good friend who does this, I am assuming you spend quite a bit of time with her and must be able to discuss about anything. In that case, I would be tempted to say something. Maybe she doesn't even realize she is doing it. But if she does, and knows that it bothers you, I would wonder what is really eating at her.


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Maybe she doesn't even realize she is doing it. But if she does, and knows that it bothers you, I would wonder what is really eating at her.


Good question for sure. Will have to think about it . One way or the other it's just not nice to say things like that about other people's pets. Fedja is more then dog to me and she knows it, so maybe she is being jealous of our relationship :biggrin1:.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I think she's insensitive to your choice of pets. Before I retired, a number of people over the years didn't like pets or my choice and when I brought a dog to work with me, I'd not take the dog near them. Fortunately, they had tact and never had negative words


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Luciledodd said:


> My Office Assistant that has been with me for twenty years or so told me that while visiting in St Louis, she ran into a couple walking a white havanese. She went on and on about how pretty it was and how well groomed. The couple was amazed that she knew what breed it was and she explained about Rosie. Being curious, I asked how that dog compared to Rosie. Well, she said that since it was all white she really couldn't compare the two. I wish she had quit there. But, she went on to say that the other dog was better groomed than Rosie. I had to ask what she meant. Well the other dog had a really short puppy cut. It's tail was not as bushy and its face and ears was trimmed down also. My office assist. thought the dog was really just much prettier that Rosie who is really shaggy now. I started to explain that I was probably not ever going to have her in a puppy cut again if I could help it and IF I HAD WANTED A SHORT-HAIRED DOG, I WOULD HAVE GOTTEN A BEAGLE. Mine and Rosie's feelings are hurt. Well not really, Rosie is the prettiest little thing I have ever seen even when she is not brushed. Have any of you had similar experiences or comments about your precious babies?


 I just realized this post was a while ago. I was going to say to fire your assistant and hire me. ound:


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

El Bueno Habanero said:


> That would probably be the right way to handle it...like an adult lol...but I just haaaaate confrontations. I know, it isn't helping, but I tend not to say anything, and just shut down and withdraw emotionally from the person in question.
> I'm going for a first puppy class with Sasha next Saturday, but i think I better go to some assertiveness training course myself lol.


 I have tried to learn that everyone is entitled to their own opinion and some folks just were raised in barns and cant really help themselves. Assertiveness comes with confidence. One just has to practice stating what you believe with out it feeling like a confrontation. Some people have a way of communicating that makes me get a yuck feeling and I too will back off emotionally. Puppy class will be a lot of fun.


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

Lucille, don't get your feelings hurt. The lady just doesn't know what good grooming is and the preference for long hair. Don't apologize for Rosie--she's gorgeous.

Keeper's Mom


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

Suzi said:


> One just has to practice stating what you believe with out it feeling like a confrontation.


I might well do that from now on . Thnx Suzi.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I know someone that is hyper critical of everything and everyone that is not directly in her inner/inner circle. I think some people are just like that and probably lack the filter to realize their comments are hurtful, someone telling me they hated my pets/ cats..._____would irk me to no end, I don't think you are being hyper sensitive, just being human!! 

As I read this thread and realize it is bath/grooming mat comb out day..lol, its worth it though!!

Kara


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

Good luck with all that Kara . It sure is worth it!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Sena I never act like an adult and pass things off. I would tell my friend the next time she says something about your dog that she must like eating, sleeping, and having Jack Russell hair all over her. I have been around a few and it is not possible to keep the hair off. I think they are like cats and just throw their hair everywhere. lol.


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

That's soooo true. We had him last time in our car....don't ask lol.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Rosie is beautiful and you have to give yourself a lot of credit for being able to keep her in a long coat, I love the way she looks. I love the long hair look, if I didn't I would have gotten a short haired dog like you said! When I was grooming Hanna at my salon a few weeks ago, she was wet from the bath and I was going to dry her a little with a dryer in the front. A client was standing there staring at her literally with a grossed out look on her face. She asked what kind of dog she was and I told her, and she said, Oh, I thought she was a Chihuahua mix. That hurt me. But it was sweet when she was picking her dog up and I was on my way out with Hanna freshly groomed, she said, Is that the Havanese you were working on earlier? She's so pretty!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I agree Lucile, Rosie is beautiful. I don't understand why some people always make fun of or make rude remarks about dogs that are not typical..My sister keeps saying I have two "fru-fru" dogs..hers is a dachshund..my son in law made fun of my Lowchen and most people don't like their lion clip saying it looks "gay". I also have friends who constantly tell me that at a certain age you need to cut your hair short.. (yes I did say friends)...makes me wonder why I tolerate them. When people start by saying "don't get mad but...." they need to stop right there.ound:


----------



## havdogwilltravel (Jan 3, 2012)

That is the cutest picture EVER!!!! My Tillie always comes in with a stick.


----------



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

So, long hair is the tousled look of your adorable dogs. A puppy cut then is what? I thought long was that combed and hanging to the floor look of a show Havanese. Mmmmm


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

Alcibides said:


> So, long hair is the tousled look of your adorable dogs. A puppy cut then is what?


The "puppy cut" means something different to everyone . . .there's not really even any consistency from one groomer to another. If interested in seeking a "puppy cut" for your dog, it really is best to search the forum for pictures of cuts you like and do not like and take those to your groomer to ensure you're both on the same page. Even then, you could be disappointed. My one "pro" grooming experience with Isabella, was a tremendous disappointment when I asked for a sanitary and paw pad trim and returned to find she now has bangs :frusty:


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Since Rosie is not a "show quality" dog, I can't say for sure. But that straight, flowing hair of the show dog is not how they look everyday. Have you ever seen a model or movie starr without their makeup? I think that long tousled look is probably the standard for these lovable dogs.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

havdogwilltravel said:


> That is the cutest picture EVER!!!! My Tillie always comes in with a stick.


NO way, you have a Tillie too!!!??? welcome to the forum and let's see some pictures!!  MY Tillie is a 'rock hound' she always brings in rocks!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Alcibides said:


> So, long hair is the tousled look of your adorable dogs. A puppy cut then is what? I thought long was that combed and hanging to the floor look of a show Havanese. Mmmmm


Long hair, to most people, means uncut, natural length. That means long, but according to the standard, not obscuring the form of the dog. (in other words, not touching the floor and obscuring the legs as you see with Shih Tzus, Lhasas, Maltese and Pekes) Here are a couple of photos of Kodi from last year at two. They say that a Havs coat isn't fully mature until 3, and I can see that Kodi's coat is fuller now than it was a year ago, but it's about the same length.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I love the way Kodi keeps his eyes on you Karen, and look at those little feet..he is a darling little guy!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks, Flynn... some of you may not agree, but IMO, he's the best dog EVER!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Rosie's coat appears to be the same length as Kodi's. Remember I had her trimmed to a teddy bear puppy cut (long one) before I had my surgery a year ago. Well the hair on her neck is not as long as the rest of her coat. I like it if it is odd. Before it being black it looked funny around the neck. I had actually thought about cutting her hair there. But it is about 4 inches long around her neck now. It just didn't grow back the same way as the rest of her coat. Kodi looks so much better in that picture running along beside you than any spray-netted, and ratted dog (are those words?) You get my meaning. He looks natural as he should.


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

krandall said:


> Thanks, Flynn... some of you may not agree, but IMO, he's the best dog EVER!


Well, except for Isabella, of course  but I TOO love the way he watches so intently. I showed my DH the video you posted of recent trials and he was absolutely enchanted with Kodi's performance.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Luciledodd said:


> Rosie's coat appears to be the same length as Kodi's. Remember I had her trimmed to a teddy bear puppy cut (long one) before I had my surgery a year ago. Well the hair on her neck is not as long as the rest of her coat. I like it if it is odd. Before it being black it looked funny around the neck. I had actually thought about cutting her hair there. But it is about 4 inches long around her neck now. It just didn't grow back the same way as the rest of her coat. Kodi looks so much better in that picture running along beside you than any spray-netted, and ratted dog (are those words?) You get my meaning. He looks natural as he should.


I have to agree, Kodi looks great. And of course Karen, you must have made this whole thing fun, because Kodi acts like he reallllllly does like what he is doing!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Luciledodd said:


> Rosie's coat appears to be the same length as Kodi's. Remember I had her trimmed to a teddy bear puppy cut (long one) before I had my surgery a year ago. Well the hair on her neck is not as long as the rest of her coat. I like it if it is odd. Before it being black it looked funny around the neck. I had actually thought about cutting her hair there. But it is about 4 inches long around her neck now. It just didn't grow back the same way as the rest of her coat. Kodi looks so much better in that picture running along beside you than any spray-netted, and ratted dog (are those words?) You get my meaning. He looks natural as he should.


Awww, gee, thanks! He's clean in that photo, but had been in his crate up until it was time for our run... And unlike a conformation show, there's really no place to groom them before they go in the ring. So he's au naturale! From the photos I've seen of Rosie, I thought their coats looked about the same length. I think they are about the same age, too, aren't they?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks, Flynn and Robin! If Kodi didn't think it was fun, we wouldn't be doing it!


----------



## LunasMom (Sep 11, 2011)

krandall said:


> Kodi sez, "Even us WHITE long-haired guys need to get messy now and then!" We certainly don't let long hair get in the way of fun!!!


I LOVE this picture. It could be Luna!


----------

